# Summer 78 - Yann Tiersen



## seanbuddha (15. November 2009)

Liebe Buffedcommunity!
Ich habe eine frage und zwar hat jemand die Noten für Yann Tiersen's Summer 78? (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nrI2ttkM-U)
Bitte! Ich muss sie haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Euer (verzweifelter) Forenbuddha


----------



## seanbuddha (15. November 2009)

habe noten, danke für die vielen antworten *grrr*


----------



## Marvîn (15. November 2009)

Hier sind sie: 
http://www.4shared.com/file/53517085/603b6...tml?err=no-sess

Edit: Arg nein da war ich zu langsam -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (16. November 2009)

trotzdem danke^^


----------

